# 7.7x58 Hornady Ballistics



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find ballistics for the Hornady 150 gr SP ammo in 7.7x58? I tried their website but they don't have any thing showing they sell the stuff yet a local store has some on the shelf. I found that sportsmans guide shows it as 2650 fps and 2340 ft-lbs at the muzzle. I was wondering what it was at 100 and 200 yards.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

@100yds a little over 2400fps @200yard right around 2000fps Don't load that old Arisaka to close to max!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

actually, it's a little flatter than that. @ 200 yds it's still cruisin at 2180. 1964 @ 300yards. 1761 @ 400.
Only if it is in fact 2650 at the muzzle.
The ballistic coefficient of that 150 grain Hornady bullet is .361.
Also, I would suggest stocking up on that ammo as I believe Hornady has discontinued the "classic military" line.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My little bro may purchase a box or two.... and maybe use it on a cow elk  That'd just be awesome.


----------

